# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 18]



## Krory (Jan 28, 2013)

*SYLVANAS WINDRUNNER* - Warcraft: Frozen Throne



*NICOLE HORNE* - Max Payne



*ALEXIA ASHFORD* - Resident Evil CODE: Veronica



*MIANG* - Xenogears

Prediction: I have the sneaking suspicion Sylvanas will win. I don't know the Warcraft crew here, though I know Xenogears has a big presence so Miang is possible. I don't expect people to give Alexia or Horne the time of day.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2013)

Max Payne is one of my favs, but Horne really felt lightweight even though she was responsible for the whole ordeal.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you really call Sylvanas an antagonist though?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 28, 2013)

Sylvannas is not a villain.

Voting because she was fucking badass though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2013)

Sylvana's character was destroyed in WoW so no cigar.

Still going to vote on Horne, that sadistic fucking mummy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2013)

Someone nominated her, that's all I have to go on.

And I would expect people to know that "villain" and "antagonist" are completely different.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sylvana's character was destroyed in WoW so no cigar.
> 
> Still going to vote on Horne, that sadistic fucking mummy.



They actually made her character a little better when she couldn't kill Arthas, or Arthas was dead or some such shit. She then decided to commit suicide by flinging herself from the top of the Frozen Throne, where she proceeded to come back from purgatory or whatever.

Edge of Night excerpt: 

She apparently is a sneaky badass as well, by still using the Blight to infect the Alliance, even though the rest of the Horde would be against it.

Looks like she is also trying to get rid of that failure Garrosh, another plus.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2013)

The World said:


> They actually made her character a little better when she couldn't kill Arthas, or Arthas was dead or some such shit. She then decided to commit suicide by flinging herself from the top of the Frozen Throne, where she proceeded to come back from purgatory or whatever.



That's exactly what I'm referring to. It's fucking stupid as shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 28, 2013)

Krelian: ""Huh? Oh... Recognition code 0808191 - 'Ramses'"

Miang: "It is moving... Can it hear us?"

Krelian: "Yes... It already has a will of its own."

Miang: "Then... I have a better way... Let us dispose of it."

Krelian: *laughs* "...this thing is... worthless."

Miang: "Yes, totally useless."


Miang: “A love that's unattainable for you, no matter how hard you try to pursue it."

A couple decades later...


Emotionally abusing a person before he was even born then sleeping with him decades later as a continued means of torturing him. That's ice cold.

And she did far, far, far worse than that. It's just one example of her magnificent bitchness.

I will just list examples of her exploits with each round. She's going all teh way to the finals if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 28, 2013)

i gotta get Keo and Grahf and the other Xeno nuts involved with this.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

So you mean you're going to vote-whore.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 29, 2013)

I prefer to say I'm bringing more activity to your amazing and underappreciated tournament.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think there's anyone alive dumb enough to believe that.  It won't bring anything worthwhile but boost your own bias.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 29, 2013)

Krory said:


> Someone nominated her, that's all I have to go on.
> 
> And I would expect people to know that "villain" and "antagonist" are completely different.



Sylvannas wasn't an antagonist either.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2013)

After she became an Undead, Sylvanas was very much a villain.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Sylvannas wasn't an antagonist either.



Then someone should have fought it when she was nominated.  No one did. And yet you still voted for her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 29, 2013)

I've heard the chick was gonna make a plague to wipe out everyone.  Also I've seen her listed as Chaotic Evil and I have no idea how anyone could argue a CE person was anything less than villainous.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought it was Chaotic Neutral I saw her listed as, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2013)

Miang easily. 

Ashford was that weird schizo girl/guy thing right? She was too crazy to be an intimidating villain. You end up feeling bad for her cause' her so handicap-able. 

What the hell is "Warcraft"?

Nicole is feeble.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Alexia Ashford was the cryogenically frozen, pyrokinetic genius twin sister and was just pure evil.

Alfred was the schizo that dressed up as his sister.

You basically just combined two characters and negated the only decent villain in the entirety of the series.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2013)

Krory said:


> Alexia Ashford was the cryogenically frozen, pyrokinetic genius twin sister and was just pure evil.
> 
> Alfred was the schizo that dressed up as his sister.
> 
> You basically just combined two characters and negated the only decent villain in the entirety of the series.



What the hell is pyrokinetic? You're talking nonsense, and I don't think I am mistaken about anything because I don't make mistakes.

And the only decent villain in the entirety of the series?


I do believe you are disillusioned with overconfidence, Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh, George.

You and your Hollywood movies...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2013)

The fact that you picked the fucking beaner cultist over god damn Wesker is beyond me. Step up, George.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Probably because Wesker was barely a face in half the titles and he ended up being a generic Bond villain. The _only_ good thing about Wesker was D.C. Douglas as his VA later on. He did a bang-up job.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2013)

Ill fucking cut you for implying that his bad james bond villain thing was even a bad thing, Krory.

The male antagonist matchups are going to be fun.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not implying it.

I'm outright saying it. It was taking something mediocre and turning it to shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 29, 2013)

The only fucker more ~SMUG~ than Osmund Saddler is Liquid Snake and that's only because you don't fuck with Cam Clarke.

But Saddler was the man.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fact that you picked the fucking beaner cultist over god damn Wesker is beyond me. Step up, George.



Wesker wore out his welcome in the first Resident Evil. No welcome has been more worn out in the history of gaming than Wesker's. 

So much disillusioned overconfidence. Just because you killed his small-time subordinate?


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicholai was a better antagonist than Wesker and Saddler combined.

That's how poor both of them were.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also he's a good sport.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 29, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I love that chuckle at the end.  I think you have to be at your most cynical to _not_ get enjoyment out of Saddler.



I love it too. It's like "awaw you got me you son-of-a-gun!" Like i said, appreciative.

The last quarter of Resident Evil 4 is all about Leon and Saddler snarking to each other.


----------

